# 2 thumbs up for Jonnybgood!!!



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

he did my grilles and my rear insert and they are a perfect macth. i will be so  if i lose this one. thx for the good job fellow goater. and pm me with a price on the tinted rear lights:cool. pic of them will follow


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> he did my grilles and my rear insert and they are a perfect macth. i will be so  if i lose this one. thx for the good job fellow goater. and pm me with a price on the tinted rear lights:cool. pic of them will follow


Thanks for the praise....glad you're happy with the results.


----------

